# Jeff's Naked Rub questions



## av8tor (Feb 5, 2008)

I am getting ready to purchase the "famous" Jeffâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Naked Rub recipe but first have some questions.  Are the ingredients locally available or are there items that need to be purchased online?  What size batch does it make and how long will the dry unused rub keep?  Thanks


----------



## mossymo (Feb 5, 2008)

AV8TOR
All ingredients should be avaiable to you locally, they are quite common.

Makes a good sized batch, enoug to do about 4 to 6 sides of ribs pending how much you put on.....

The rub can be kept in a ziplock for as long as the spices and/or ingredients have a shelf life.

Good stuff, you will not be disappointed !!!


----------



## glued2it (Feb 5, 2008)

I keep mine in a small coffee can. Plastic containers won't keep it fresh as long. I use it on everything except poultry. I have something special for poultry.


----------



## av8tor (Feb 5, 2008)

I should have asked this question as well, how hot does this rub taste?  I ask only because I donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t want to turn off the Mrs. as she does not like it too hot.

  I was at the Rendezvous in Memphis recently and boy I really liked their dry rub. That was not spicy to me; does anyone know how Jeffâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s compares to that?


----------



## flash (Feb 5, 2008)

Not really hot, in fact I usually add a little Everglades Heat to it


----------



## allen (Feb 5, 2008)

AV8TOR, I bought Jeff's Rub and Sauce recipes, I was talked into it and was told u can't go wrong, everyone was right, u will not go wrong. If u r worried about the heat just leave out the cayiene and chile pwdr and it will still be just as great tasting


----------



## av8tor (Feb 5, 2008)

Great thanks for the replies - will order it later today.  
Sounds like you canâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t go wrong with all of the great feedback.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 5, 2008)

Plus just purchasing it helps to support the forum!!!!!!!!


----------



## glued2it (Feb 5, 2008)

Well I don't taste the rub it self, But it gives great flavor to the meat.
It's not spicy at all.
 It you take away any ingredients, then you just have a pile of spices.


----------



## heapomeat (Feb 5, 2008)

anyone have a link to this spice recipe?


----------



## glued2it (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.smoking-meat.com/jeffs-na...ub-recipe.html


----------



## grande (Feb 5, 2008)

I just used it on a 6.5# Pork Butt. I pretty much used the whole batch on the 1 pork butt, but I coated it pretty heavy. This rub is definately worth the money. Plus you get the BBQ sauce recipe which is also outstanding.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Feb 5, 2008)

The recipe is Jeff's very own and he sells it to support this site. Nobody will give it away which speaks to the integrity of the great ppl on this site.

One thought on storing rubs. I double ziploc them and put them in the freezer. I've kept some for months without any noticable loss of flavor.


----------



## pne123 (Feb 5, 2008)

Get it.  It is worth it.  You can tweak the heat to how you want it.  I would also recommend getting the BBQ sauce also.  they go great together.  I think he has a package deal for both recipes.


----------



## av8tor (Feb 5, 2008)

Just got the rub and sauce ordered 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now if my smoker would just come in.  Bass Pro is now saying 3-4 days for the GOSM Big Block......then it's road trip time.


----------



## pne123 (Feb 6, 2008)

there are some items in the rub that can be clumpy.  the recipe has a suggestion but i found that a flour sifter works wonders at getting the clumps out.


----------



## gooose53 (Feb 6, 2008)

I ordered Jeff's recipe.....how long does it take to get it?  I can't help but be excited to try it after so many people have raved about it.


----------



## pne123 (Feb 6, 2008)

should be fairly quick.  My order to jeff got stuck in his spam filter.  If you did not receive it in a couple hours send him an email and he will ship it out to you.


----------



## gooose53 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yep, that was what happened.  He responded quickly and now have "THE RECIPE".  Thanks Jeff for the quick response.


----------



## striding man (Feb 17, 2008)

I just ordered Jeffs rub and sauce recipe about an hour ago. So if I understand you guys right he will e-mail it to me? 
I'm glad I found this site, got a lot of good imfo from here already, now i can give back a bit by buying the rub and sauce recipes..


----------



## av8tor (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes with download instructions.


----------



## frybob (Feb 17, 2008)

The directions say to use a shallow pan and a fork to mix and get the clumps out when you are mixing it. I read somewhere on this forum that using a food processore with a chopping blade works great. That is the only way I make it now. It mixes it well and takes the clumps out great. I also use the food processor if the rub gets a bit clumpy between uses.

Bob


----------



## richtee (Feb 17, 2008)

The coffee grinder works well too..and is a heckuva lot less hassle to use and clean. Don't do too good for wet stuff...but for spices/rubs it's the thing.


----------



## av8tor (Feb 17, 2008)

Interesting using the food processor.  I was wondering about that my last mix.  What speed do you use?


----------



## jmedic25 (Feb 17, 2008)

The food pros. works great for dry rubs.  The great thing about Jeff's naked rub is that is is great by itself.  However you could use it as a base and add things to make it spicy or sweet.  Whatever floats your boat!.  I get naked myself when I make it I am not sure if it helps the flavor but it seems fitting given it's title of naked rib rub.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Justin Kidding


----------



## squeezy (Feb 17, 2008)

I have substituted the B sugar for Turbinado with great results ... no clumping!


----------



## cman95 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ditto on that. Same here.


----------



## frybob (Feb 19, 2008)

My food processor is a cheap little one. It has a two position switch. Down for pulse and up for constant on. I just put in in constant on and just keep adding ingredients until I'm done.

Bob


----------



## bshep714 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ingredient #2 : Smoked or regular?


----------



## gnubee (Jul 14, 2009)

I am a sissy when it comes to Hot spicy foods and its not too hot for me.

I make up an ice cream bucket of it at a time. ( recipe x 8 ) I put it up in mason jars and use my vaccum sealer to seal the jars. It stays quite fresh and doesn't clump up at all. 



I use it for most of the meats I smoke. 
I did substitute the cayanne with ground white pepper because I like the heat and flavour of the white pepper better than the harsher bite of the cayanne. I use demerara sugar which I find is a nicer flavour than plain brown sugar.

I have angered more than one friend and or relative because I wouldn't give them the recipe. It belongs to Jeff and SMF, If they want it they have to buy it. Believe me the money I save in making my own rub is well worth what Jeff is asking and as has been pointed out already it helps SMF.


----------



## gnubee (Jul 14, 2009)

I go to the bulk store, they have several bins of different types of Ingredient #2 . I put a daub on my finger and taste it. Believe me they are usually very different flavours and heats from one another. Find the one you like the taste of and go with that one. 

As for smoked or not, it will get smoked enough while the meat is cooking.


----------



## mijpa (Sep 27, 2009)

Can i put the rub on the bbribs the night before? Or do I have to wait a couple of hours before going into the smoker?


----------



## chefrob (Sep 27, 2009)

then i will have to buy it.... even if i don't like it, it will still be worth it.


----------

